# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups >  What is your y-haplogroup?

## RobertColumbia

This poll is intended to get a rough chart of what y-haplogroups are present on this forum. This should preferably be based on testing of your own DNA, but if this has not been done, you may project a likely haplogroup from a family member who would be expected to have the same one as you (e.g. brother, father, son) as long as there is no significant reason to doubt paternity. If you are a woman, you may list your father's haplogroup if you know it or can project it.

----------


## Djordjo

*N1a P189.2*

----------


## Johannes

I2a1-M26-Z102?

----------


## Fluffy

G2a is mine.

----------


## citizen of the world

My Y-DNA is R1A1

----------


## LoweGirl

Mine is J-L174.1

----------


## OscarStark

R1a1a......

----------


## leslyons

I-p109-y5834

----------


## srdceleva

My haplogroup is R1a

----------


## A Norfolk L-M20

Y haplogroup L. My path L+M20+M22+M317+SK1412+SK1414. 117 novel SNPs. My terminal SK1414 is shared with a Baluchi speaking guy in Makran SW Pakistan. My nearest 111 STR marker comes from Birjand, Eastern Iran. I'm English with only English known ancestry.

----------


## mwauthy

My y haplogroup is I-S26361.

----------


## stevenarmstrong

R-Z2185 is the farthest down I've tested positive for so far. That's downstream from R1b subclades P312, L21 and Z253...not too far off from RobertColumbia!

----------


## Apsurdistan

Iz63 geno2.0 results
Is this subclade found in highest frequency in East Germany?

----------


## HGMIVL

My line is R1b-S4056, which is down the tree from U106 and U198.

----------


## brianco

U152: A9024/BY3644 @ Vallum Aelium

----------


## OkTex

R1b-P312-L21-DF13-L1335-L1065-FGC10125

----------


## Twilight

R1b-U152 unknown subclade but I've been tested negative for L2.

----------


## The Gheg

Mine is J2b2

----------


## Trojet

> Mine is *J2b2*


You have a typical Gheg Albanian haplogroup, The Gheg  :Wink:

----------


## The Gheg

> You have a typical Gheg Albanian haplogroup, The Gheg


Yeah I know ;) You are the same as me I see.

----------


## IronSide

Mine is I2c2 or I-BY423* (I'm negative for downstream SNP's), and it is the weirdest subclade of haplogroup I ever to be discovered, occurs in 4% of Armenians, has a similar frequency in Georgians, albeit concentrated in the east of the country in Kakheti.

And it also occurs in Greeks with a frequency of 2.3%, with high values in Crete (9%) and Thessaly (6%) Link. Sardinia has 1% of it (see here) but I'm not sure if its I2c2. The TMRCA is between 3300 to 4300 ybp, the Middle to Late Bronze Age.

Ancient samples so far were from Unetice culture in Germany, and Mesolithic Scandinavian hunter gatherers. 

I don't know how an Arabian like me received it, my autosomal results were very normal so it must have been here for a long time mixing with the locals.

----------


## LeBrok

> Mine is I2c2 or I-BY423* (I'm negative for downstream SNP's), and it is the weirdest subclade of haplogroup I ever to be discovered, occurs in 4% of Armenians, has a similar frequency in Georgians, albeit concentrated in the east of the country in Kakheti.
> 
> And it also occurs in Greeks with a frequency of 2.3%, with high values in Crete (9%) and Thessaly (6%) Link. Sardinia has 1% of it (see here) but I'm not sure if its I2c2. The TMRCA is between 3300 to 4300 ybp, the Middle to Late Bronze Age.
> 
> Ancient samples so far were from Unetice culture in Germany, and Mesolithic Scandinavian hunter gatherers. 
> 
> I don't know how an Arabian like me received it, my autosomal results were very normal so it must have been here for a long time mixing with the locals.


Maybe Lawrence of Arabia visited your tribe? ;)

----------


## IronSide

> Maybe Lawrence of Arabia visited your tribe? ;)


 Hah funny ;)

Wikipedia's page on Y-DNA_haplogroups_in_populations_of_the_Near_East reports some very interesting levels for Haplogroup I among Bedouins (6%) Palestinians (6%) Jordanians (3.4%) Sudanese !! (3.9%) (How the hell did it get there??) Lebanese (4.8%) Nubians!!! (5.1%) and this is a small sample but similar levels to south Egypt 3.4% which is also a small sample. 

All these needs explaining, a lot of explaining, I am very interested in the Sudanese sample but I couldn't access the full paper, unknown subclades of haplogroup I and patterns of migration from Europe might be discovered if a proper study is done on them.

The ones in Jordan and Palestinians and Bedouins could be of the I2c variety since my tribe migrated from there to Western Arabia, another member of my tribe tested as R1b-L584 in the R-Arabia project, L584 has a similar distribution to I2c2, this, of course, is not conclusive and we need more refined samples.

----------


## LeBrok

> Hah funny ;)
> 
> Wikipedia's page on Y-DNA_haplogroups_in_populations_of_the_Near_East reports some very interesting levels for Haplogroup I among Bedouins (6%) Palestinians (6%) Jordanians (3.4%) Sudanese !! (3.9%) (How the hell did it get there??) Lebanese (4.8%) Nubians!!! (5.1%) and this is a small sample but similar levels to south Egypt 3.4% which is also a small sample. 
> 
> All these needs explaining, a lot of explaining, I am very interested in the Sudanese sample but I couldn't access the full paper, unknown subclades of haplogroup I and patterns of migration from Europe might be discovered if a proper study is done on them.
> 
> The ones in Jordan and Palestinians and Bedouins could be of the I2c variety since my tribe migrated from there to Western Arabia, another member of my tribe tested as R1b-L584 in the R-Arabia project, L584 has a similar distribution to I2c2, this, of course, is not conclusive and we need more refined samples.


It is intriguing to say the least and quite unexpected. We need someone with knowledge of deep clades to figure this out.

----------


## blevins13

R1b- L23


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## ajc347

I've ended up testing positive for R1b-BY20474 at YSEQ. 

FTDNA have this SNP listed as P312>ZZ37>BY20474 on their haplotree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## srdceleva

> My haplogroup is R1a


Subclade is R1a-L260, west slav haplogroup 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## I1a3_Young

Of course the only other Z63 on the forum got himself banned....sigh.

----------


## noman

My Y DNA is R2a (R-L266).

----------


## Aha

N1a1a1a1a1a1a1a7a1 L550 > L1025 > M2783 > FGC13372/Z16975 > Y31234

----------


## guimars

I'm E-V13.

----------


## noman

> N1a1a1a1a1a1a1a7a1 L550 > L1025 > M2783 > FGC13372/Z16975 > Y31234


OMG!!!
How did you get it?

----------


## OkTex

R1b-L1335-L1065-FGC10124 (YSEQ) Scots/Pict

----------


## Stuvanè

J-M172 (unknown subclade)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Yanis

E-l19>pf2431>z5014>pf2438>y10561>fgc18981>fgc18960

----------


## Bollox79

R1b-U106-Z381-Z156-Z304/306-DF98-S1911-S1894/S1900-S4004/FGC14818/FGC14823-FGC14816/FGC14817. I share these SNPs w/ Roman "Gladiator or Soldier" skeleton #3 from 6 Driffield cemetery SW of York! I also share R1b-U106-Z381-Z156-Z304/306 with 3drif-16. DF98 under U106 is also the SNP associated with the House of Wettin  :Wink: . PDF on the group here: http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/~mcdonald/ge...gs-cluster.pdf

----------


## paul333

H2, found in Neolithic Europe, in Germany 'Derenburg', and advised it was very ancient and rare in Europe, mostly found with G2a,and I2a. H2 has been reclassified previously from F* and later F3,to 'H2' since 2013, I believe. H2 is found in rare numbers today, still in Europe, mostly Northern Europe, including Sweden, Scotland, England etc, so may change again as it looks as if 'H2' entered Europe individually in ancient times, and quite sperately from the mainstream 'H' haplogroup, which branched east into India/Asia,when leaving Africa.

----------


## IronSide

> H2, found in Neolithic Europe, in Germany 'Derenburg', and advised it was very ancient and rare in Europe, mostly found with G2a,and I2a. H2 has been reclassified previously from F* and later F3,to 'H2' since 2013, I believe. H2 is found in rare numbers today, still in Europe, mostly Northern Europe, including Sweden, Scotland, England etc, so may change again as it looks as if 'H2' entered Europe individually in ancient times, and quite sperately from the mainstream 'H' haplogroup, which branched east into India/Asia,when leaving Africa.


H2 .. what an ancient existence. Your bloodline was very important in the first Neolithic societies, in the "original realm of the first farmers" in the "first kingdom"  :Grin: 

You should become the hereditary priest of the temple to the Mother Goddess of farming.

A tribute to H2 and the others

----------


## paul333

Thanks, IronSide, a very informative video. Knowledge is an addiction, and watching that video shows that it can last many years, we still have in our kitchen, and use today a 'mortar and pestle' in the very same way and process they first used,many thousands of years ago, ( although on a much smaller use ).

----------


## IronSide

> Thank IronSide, a very informative video. Knowledge is an addiction, and watching that video shows that it can last many years, we still have in our kitchen, and use today a 'mortar and pestle' in the very same way and process they first used,many thousands of years ago, ( although on a much smaller use ).


Make sure to watch part 2 :)

----------


## Wheal

My father tested R1b-U106-Y7378

----------


## AdeoF

I'm R1b-R-L21 (R-DF13) and im not a celt btw.

----------


## AdeoF

> N1a1a1a1a1a1a1a7a1 L550 > L1025 > M2783 > FGC13372/Z16975 > Y31234


I have never seen that haplogroup before and it's also the first N I have ever seen. That's really cool.

----------


## paul333

> Make sure to watch part 2 :)


Will do,
thanks

----------


## paul333

> H2, found in Neolithic Europe, in Germany 'Derenburg', and advised it was very ancient and rare in Europe, mostly found with G2a,and I2a. H2 has been reclassified previously from F* and later F3,to 'H2' since 2013, I believe. H2 is found in rare numbers today, still in Europe, mostly Northern Europe, including Sweden, Scotland, England etc, so may change again as it looks as if 'H2' entered Europe individually in ancient times, and quite sperately from the mainstream 'H' haplogroup, which branched east into India/Asia,when leaving Africa.


An update, Received my Living DNA Book this week, and I am left totally confused, I have taken an autosomal, Y, & mtDNA test with them and they inform and still confirm my DNA shows I am 100% European, and 100% British and Irish, with only 2.7% Irish, on 'complete family ' and no Irish on the more acurrate ' cautious family' again 100% European, and 100% British. So completely European, and yet my Living DNA report informs your Haplogroup is nearly completely restricted to India, Indonesia, Sri Lanka, and Pakistan,.....Something seriously wrong here.. On FTDNA Y-DNA mapping for my haplogroup Y- H2( P96 ) There is none in England, none in Scotland, one in Sweden, two other single reports from Switzerland and France near to the border with Germany. Ancient H2 has been found in Germany during Early Neolithic period areas, and it well shown as present on Eupedia maps of early Europeans, ( Mesolithic 9000-7000 BCE, Maciamo Nov 2015 ). My history is paper trailed Uk to at least the 1700's on my Y-DNA, and my other ancestry includes professionally researched lineages back to the ninth century West Saxon Ecgberht died 839 AD, So it confirms a long exsistance of Ancestry in this country. My blood group is A+,same as 'my father', and my brother and my son, which is the most prominent European group, I believe, ( my wife, has Blood group 'O' Rh positive' ) I have no knowledge of any Indian or other connection with the mostly restricted area living DNA are reporting and suggesting is my Ancestry. I have no connection other than British and European. Regarding supporting my European-DNA, I was born blond haired as was my Father,and His Father, all his brothers and sisters, my brothers, as was all my sons, and my three grandsons (5 generations ). My father and all his brothers and sisters and his father my G/father were all blue eyed Im certian, and there is no dark hair or skin in any of our colouring that would suggest any ancestry or recent ancestry from the area of my recent Y- DNA, and is clearly at odds with the Ancestry, that Living DNA is suggesting we come from. Family resemblances are reflecting no infusion of any Indian/asian etc 'NPE'. Living DNA, themselves are showing nothing but 100% European......??? My Y-H2 Haplogroup has already been changed a number of times, from F*, F3 to recently H2 from 2013, Have they got it right..? seems it conflicts with there own, and significant other evidence. There is also another lad from Scotland he also is confused due to receiving the same Y-H2 Haplogroup recently from Living DNA... How do I find out, wether they got it right or not .. If this is my actual Y DNA Haplogroup, which a lot of evidence seems to dispute or have a serious confliction with, and not least the true region of its, or my Ancestral Journey.

updated 15th Nov 2017.

----------


## Megalophias

Well did LivingDNA actually say you are some kind of H other than H2? If not, it sounds like they gave you a generic haplogroup H spiel which is not appropriate to H2. Did you email them about it? - sounds like something they should fix.

----------


## paul333

Living DNA inform me my fatherline is Y Haplogroup H, Subclade H2. Have e-mailed them but they argue " I am very confident that it is a correct diagnosis, the Orion testing chips are extraordinary accurate". In the same reply they then admit they gave me an incorrect description for H2, mistakenly describing H1a1, and said "be assured this is being looked into and will be fixed as soon as possible". I then received the book wrongly describing a Haplogroup that has nothing to do with mine, but used to describe my own Ancestral Haplogroup Journey, same problem with my mtDNA. The H1c3, mapp clearly shows a mtDNA journey into the Finnland,Baltic region, but no information regarding this, other than a description it was found predominately, and originating in Europe 16,500 years ago, but then describing that it is found mostly in North Africa etc . My recent Family Ancestry on both my Y and mt DNA is mainly found in the North East, Yorkshire,Lincolnshire, East Anglia, and Scotland, but although they show 'Northumbrian Ancestry', they ignore the area's especially around York itself, and the southern part of Northumbria, below the Tees river,( York is the traditional capital of Northumbria ) but indicate this area ( Northumbria ) as the North East of England only. The the Southern area of Northumbria, includes quite a lot of my recent family Ancestry especially over the last few hundred years, but none shown in this region, or any whatsoever in the 'Southern Northumbria area's which it should, if they tested 10 generations as they indicated and led me to believe they would, but instead only tested 5-6 generations which is a possible reason it has not shown.

. I am totally confused as the results I have been provided with, from Living DNA, are seriously conflicting with my family History on paper, and now making me review years and years of research..? If my H or H2, Y-Haplogroup, is from the India/Asian region, you would think there would be trace elements in my overall Living DNA test, including the 5-6 generations they did test, But even their own results dissprove their descriptions of my Ancestry having found no origins or trace of my own DNA in the area's they are informing me of I have Ancestry, ie my DNA is reported as 100% European, and 100% British & Irish, no other area's....strange and confusing.

Updated 15th Nov 2017. I Just checked ftdna Y-H maps, again and there is no Y- H2 in England or Scotland showing, but I am Y-H2, in England, and a lad from Scotland has also recently been reported as Y-H2.

----------


## Brioche

Through my mother: J1B1 ... It seems to be quite unusual, by the looks of this poll. Hope that's a cool thing, lol

----------


## Carl Graham

*A Norfolk L-M20* said ;

[ Y haplogroup L. My path L+M20+M22+M317+SK1412+SK1414. 117 novel SNPs. My terminal SK1414 is shared with a Baluchi speaking guy in Makran SW Pakistan. My nearest 111 STR marker comes from Birjand, Eastern Iran. I'm English with only English known ancestry. ]




That's interesting ! The ultimate basal root of the Graham's. J-YSC76 is also ( J-Z18186 ) Balochi.

----------


## IronSide

> *A Norfolk L-M20* said ;
> 
> [ Y haplogroup L. My path L+M20+M22+M317+SK1412+SK1414. 117 novel SNPs. My terminal SK1414 is shared with a Baluchi speaking guy in Makran SW Pakistan. My nearest 111 STR marker comes from Birjand, Eastern Iran. I'm English with only English known ancestry. ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting! The ultimate basal root of the Graham's. J-YSC76 is also ( J-Z18186 ) Balochi.


Very interesting, so what's your theory ? Roman mercenaries ? that's usually the explanation for any out of place haplogroup in Britian.

----------


## matadworf

G2a from what I gather.

----------


## LeBrok

> G2a from what I gather.


Stop gathering, do the test. ;)

----------


## Jovialis

Here's information on mine.

----------


## Carl Graham

> Very interesting, so what's your theory ? Roman mercenaries ? that's usually the explanation for any out of place haplogroup in Britian.


I give about a 97 % chance it's either Sarmatians from Roman times or Normans descended from the closely related Alans .And the 3 % is for God alone knows , which could include Taifels ,or any of several other steppe remnants mixed with Germanic tribes.As you might expect I get a lot of odd theories , explanations and possibilities and although most of them are highly unlikely not many can be absolutely ruled out completely .

----------


## matadworf

> Stop gathering, do the test. ;)


I ran my Ancestry raw data through Morley's subclade predictor

----------


## Jovialis

> I ran my Ancestry raw data through Morley's subclade predictor


Nat geo specifically identified my y-haplogroup R-F1794; a subclade of R-M269. But it was absolutely terrible in everything else; very little information, vague, and broad autosomal results. So unless you're set on finding out your Y-haplogroup, I wouldn't recommend it.

----------


## Salento

> Nat geo specifically identified my y-haplogroup R-F1794; a subclade of R-M269. But it was absolutely terrible in everything else; very little information, vague, and broad autosomal results. So unless you're set on finding out your Y-haplogroup, I wouldn't recommend it.


Happy Thanksgiving.
NatGeo was correct about the basic core of my Ancestry. 
Other companies told me where my genes are spread out.
Every Calculators has given me different results.
Unscientific Speculations, in my opinion. Too much bad information.
But more or less all results are a reflection of my NatGeo basic Ancestry.
NatGeo Is Ok.
The Quality of Info is more important than the Quantity.

----------


## hrvclv

R1b >M269 > P312 > U152 > L2 > DF103
Not much of a surprise, considering I was born within an hour's drive from "Gergovia", the oppidum close to which Gaulish leader Vercingetorix defeated the legions of Julius Caesar (who then defeated him at Alesia).
Only thing is... I'm not too sure which of the two teams my hg is descended from.

----------


## JrTAlexie

Mine is P-P295

----------


## italouruguayan

My Y-DNA is R1b- U106 - L 44+ L 163 -

----------


## davef

I'm the only one who voted this: _I don't know, but I heard there would be pie. Where's my pie
_where's my pie ironside ? Lol

----------


## IronSide

> I'm the only one who voted this: _I don't know, but I heard there would be pie. Where's my pie
> _where's my pie ironside ? Lol


I have a feeling that you're E1b1b, some subclade of it.

----------


## RVBlake

R1a1>L664>YP943

----------


## Wheal

my husband's Y is I1, I've ordered big Y for his dad

----------


## Ralphie Boy

I was I2a-A2512, but now it’s I2a-Y18331, as A2512 descends from it. A Big Y test discovered someone with Y18331 but no A2512. The branch is the oddball of the I2a-Dinaric family, as so far it has only Greeks, East European Jews, Spanish and Chuvash. 

Right now now there appear to be two basal clades found in Greece: a Y18331 A2512- and an A2512 without A10959 and the other branch that has A7134 under it.

----------


## Dibran

> I was I2a-A2512, but now it’s I2a-Y18331, as A2512 descends from it. A Big Y test discovered someone with Y18331 but no A2512. The branch is the oddball of the I2a-Dinaric family, as so far it has only Greeks, East European Jews, Spanish and Chuvash. 
> 
> Right now now there appear to be two basal clades found in Greece: a Y18331 A2512- and an A2512 without A10959 and the other branch that has A7134 under it.


Considering the Spanish sample perhaps it is more proof it came with East Germanics like Goths and Bastarnae.

----------


## Ralphie Boy

> Considering the Spanish sample perhaps it is more proof it came with East Germanics like Goths and Bastarnae.


According to the FTDNA I2a project administrators/blog, the Spanish/New Mexico men likely are descendants of a Juan Griego, who was born in Greece a long time ago.

http://i2aproject.blogspot.com/2017/05/?m=1

I am waiting for new SNP’s to be discovered, so I can delve deeper into my lineage.

----------


## RWJE

R1b - fgc10120

----------


## Joey37

I tested as R M-417 on 23andMe, and ran their raw data through the Morley Subclade Predictor and got L1029, which is a subclade of M-458, which is a Central European branch of M-417. According to the Eupedia R1a page, Nikola Tesla is a member of this clade, and on the 23andMe forum it is also carried by a fellow German-American; that is, our paternal-line ancestor came to America from Germany. Appears to be connected to the enigmatic Vistula Veneti.

----------


## Aspar

...deleted

----------


## Lenab

I S24 Saxon my Dad is a British guy with German/Dutch matches in a autosomal sense

----------


## Parafarne

I don't know which subclade of R i belong :-\

----------


## gidai

Hello to everyone!

I'm new here and apologize for not knowing the terms yet and maybe not understanding the genetic tree of Y haplogruppes. 
Is there someone who has better knowledge of the field and raw data? 

1. I recently did a test. The communicated Y-haplogroup is G2a-P303. I did an exercise (I used the isogg site for a few long hours) :) and I searched in raw data from snp mutations and found something strange that confused me. 
Everything seemed to bind very well from root to Y-haplogroup G2a2b2a (P303), but ... 5 steps further I found the mutation corresponding to... G2a2b2a1a1a1 (L13). Strange is that there is no intermediate snp in raw data...
What do you think? Is that possible? Can there be a mutation without a few intermediate mutations that bind it to the tree, as it is on isogg.com?

2. Another strange thing is that after I finished checking all the data in the file I found that 14% (over 30) of the snp list did not seem to be in the common trunk linking P303 to the root of the tree but corresponded to other haplogruppes like those in the upper series : A0a1, A1, C, D, E1, E2, G1, H1, J, J2, N1, O1, R1, R2. I am confused... Can these mutations be real?


Thank you!

----------


## Rethel

This poll shows a low level of indoeuropeanness on this forum... and now some things are becoming understandable  :Laughing:

----------


## gidai

> This poll shows a low level of indoeuropeanness on this forum... and now some things are becoming understandable


 What do you mean ?!

----------


## paul333

> Living DNA inform me my fatherline is Y Haplogroup H, Subclade H2. Have e-mailed them but they argue " I am very confident that it is a correct diagnosis, the Orion testing chips are extraordinary accurate". In the same reply they then admit they gave me an incorrect description for H2, mistakenly describing H1a1, and said "be assured this is being looked into and will be fixed as soon as possible". I then received the book wrongly describing a Haplogroup that has nothing to do with mine, but used to describe my own Ancestral Haplogroup Journey, same problem with my mtDNA. The H1c3, mapp clearly shows a mtDNA journey into the Finnland,Baltic region, but no information regarding this, other than a description it was found predominately, and originating in Europe 16,500 years ago, but then describing that it is found mostly in North Africa etc . My recent Family Ancestry on both my Y and mt DNA is mainly found in the North East, Yorkshire,Lincolnshire, East Anglia, and Scotland, but although they show 'Northumbrian Ancestry', they ignore the area's especially around York itself, and the southern part of Northumbria, below the Tees river,( York is the traditional capital of Northumbria ) but indicate this area ( Northumbria ) as the North East of England only. The the Southern area of Northumbria, includes quite a lot of my recent family Ancestry especially over the last few hundred years, but none shown in this region, or any whatsoever in the 'Southern Northumbria area's which it should, if they tested 10 generations as they indicated and led me to believe they would, but instead only tested 5-6 generations which is a possible reason it has not shown.
> 
> . I am totally confused as the results I have been provided with, from Living DNA, are seriously conflicting with my family History on paper, and now making me review years and years of research..? If my H or H2, Y-Haplogroup, is from the India/Asian region, you would think there would be trace elements in my overall Living DNA test, including the 5-6 generations they did test, But even their own results dissprove their descriptions of my Ancestry having found no origins or trace of my own DNA in the area's they are informing me of I have Ancestry, ie my DNA is reported as 100% European, and 100% British & Irish, no other area's....strange and confusing.
> 
> Updated 15th Nov 2017. I Just checked ftdna Y-H maps, again and there is no Y- H2 in England or Scotland showing, but I am Y-H2, in England, and a lad from Scotland has also recently been reported as Y-H2.


Regarding my Haplogroup Y H2, I was informed that as I was positive for SNP M9313 it would confirm Y H2a1. I also checked on the SNP index and it is now entered on there as well indicating Y H2a1, so I have updated my Y Haplogroup to this new subclade.

----------


## Jovialis

> What do you mean ?!


My advice is to just ignore him.

----------


## galon07

I-M223 (I2a2a) > L1229 > Z2069 > Z2059

----------


## Lcgatward

I'm Jpf5456

----------


## Rethel

> What do you mean ?!


It cannot be said here. Partialy from the same reason I guess.

----------


## JrTAlexie

YFULL Ytree update of my haplogroup is now P*

----------


## Pan

Haplogroup I-M223, subclade I-L701

----------


## TJSMCR

H-p96 (h2)

----------


## jfs6666

R1b - U106 - DF98

----------


## Regio X

G2a-L497 -> Z1816 -> L42 -> Y11076
~Alps

----------


## domogled

According to 23andme *E-V13*

According to YSEQ's E1b-V13 Panel test: " Your final haplogroup is *E1b-S19928** " 

According to Yfull's tree my final haplogroup is *E-Z25461**
*E-V13* ->E-Z1057 ->E-CTS1273 ->*E-Z5017* ->E-Z5016 -> E-Y3762 -> E-CTS6377 -> *E-CTS9320* -> *E-Z25461* 

E-Z25461 <=> E1b-S19928*

----------


## leperrine

I'm J2a1h L397

----------


## Salento



----------


## SwissCelt

R-1b, (L21....pending sub-branches)

----------


## Lemonade

Mine is T-M70.  :Drunk:

----------


## gotouu21

Mine is R1a-L1029

----------


## Mir

Mine is I1, i-m227 specifically. I1 is rare in Bosnia generally, so I was quite surprised when this showed in my results!

----------


## macman

Where is common I2a-L460 > PF3647/S238 ? Can someoone tell me...
Thats mine...

----------


## R1b1

R1b-PH155* from Mongolia

----------


## [email protected]

G2a-Z726 (earliest known ancestor out of Yorkshire).

----------


## torzio

> 


The cornish marker is from the Fuser family, origin Hesse, Germany
The walloon from Belgium is from the Bernot family, origines in Gorizia, NE italy

----------


## Joey37

Are you the one from Treviso?

----------


## Salento

> The cornish marker is from the Fuser family, origin Hesse, Germany
> The walloon from Belgium is from the Bernot family, origines in Gorizia, NE italy


Thanks :) 

So the Belgians are Friulani, the Cornish isn’t a Brit, the Veneti are Aussies, and the Salentino is turning into a Yankee - LOL

----------


## Grimhard

I-Z138

I have read somewhere that this was probably Frankish or Saxon in origin.

----------


## Olegnok

A tinker. Mostly because I wouldnt know what of my jack of all trades skills some of them pretty useless would be needed. but the topic reminds me of the following

----------


## Yuxx

Mine is J-L283

----------


## florere

R1b-U152 L2

----------


## joelhgrant

E-Y161140 American on yfull

----------


## JrTAlexie

Yfull p-by49600

----------


## kmak

> Yfull p-by49600


It is very rare.  :Laughing:

----------


## xiongmao

I am O2A1c2

----------


## Das

E-l 485 
..................

----------


## C1b haplogroup

C1b from Middle East

----------


## laurief

A-M32 from FTDNA; A-M118 from 23&I.
Born and bred in Yorkshire.

----------


## kingjohn

> A-M32 from FTDNA; A-M118 from 23&I.
> Born and bred in Yorkshire.




cool  :Cool V: 
*clan boyd* from *scotland*
is in your haplogroup :Thinking: 

https://yfull.com/tree/A-BY16213/


p.s
and the branch of your haplogroup is found in sardinia ( neolithic but now there is problem with dates in yfull )

https://yfull.com/tree/A-V2667/

----------


## laurief

Thanks King John. I've joined the Boyd project, but I don't really have a close enough match on the STRs to get excited at this stage. I have just initiated a Big Y test, so hopefully FTDNA will provide more SNP data and possibly a terminal haplogroup. After a preliminary scan through the Project, the closest match is a guy from Sicily. Thanks for the links, I'll have a close look through them.

----------


## kwarlick

*My Y Haplogroup is I-P109*

----------


## RVBlake

R1a>L-664>YP943

----------


## Papajoe

Hi, I'm new, and my y-Haplogroup is (per 23&me)

R-Z92

But I don't see any mention of R- here, just R1a and R1b and the like.

My understanding is that R is R-M207, and R1a is R-M420

Is there anyone else here who is just 'R-'?

----------


## xomoht

Got my 23&me results, I-S17250, no additional details

----------


## torzio

> I-Z58. 
> 
> I'll go for BIG Y later this year to know more.


my ydna for my grandmother line , paternal side is Grandmum paternal side ... I1-Y33791 .............how much difference is that from your marker, as i know very little of the I ydna

she was part of 

https://www.baseggio.net/

from Merlengo, Veneto

----------


## Ozzie

The R haplogroups, R1b and R1a, are the most common in Western Europe, and Eastern Europe respectively. They are mainly due to Steppe dwelling herders, Yamnaya etc, who moved into Western, West Central, and Eastern Europe (Western Russia, Poland..) during the Bronze Age. Those men killed off most of the male farmers of Neolithic and some Western Hunter Gatherer ancestry. In Britain and Ireland it was 90% replacement. In Iberia it was about 50% overall genetically except for the male lines where it was almost completely replaced. Your general haplogroup is quite common.

I am J-FGC12832 or J-FGC12836. It is within the J1 haplogroup common in Peninsular Arabia, Arabic speaking men. It is thought to be a sign of the Semitic language speaking group. My opinion is that certain groups become common because of founder effects like great warlords eg Genghiz Khan, who end up transmitting their haplogroup by cornering the availability of reproductive women, and restricting access for other men to womenfolk. That is what happened in Iberia and Britain/Ireland, the previous haplogroups were replaced by the Steppe herders.

Some folk think my subclade is a sign of the Phoenicians as it is also found in the area around Palestine, but most bearers live in Sardinia, and Southern Italy. The problem with testing for subclades is that it is expensive, FTDNA and FullGenomes are expensive. It was my sample at FTDNA the found L829, and my FullGenomes sample that found FGC12800 - FGC12850. You don't get any thanks from anyone or discounts for furthering Y chromosome haplogroups research. I am done with that form of dna testing.

----------


## Flann Fina

Mine is I1-FT80854


An approximation not to be taken too literally. Except perhaps, for the last two subclades.

----------


## Papajoe

> Your Y-DNA is not just R. You have a newer subclade of R, noted *R1a1a1b1a2,* or simply *Z92* .
> 
> If you look in the data on your Y chromosome, you may find other more recent subgroups. For example, you can search for addresses and see what bases (A, C, G or T) you have for each of: rs1002151758, rs113572871, rs1012006203, rs771815396?


Thank you, you've put me on the right track I think!

I can't post links, but on familytreedna, I found 

R-Z280 R1a1a1b1a2 This group is generally central European, some eastern
R-Z92=z660=Z661 R1a1a1b1a2a* Many Baltic

I have the DNA data, I'll see what I have for the other bases you mentioned.

----------


## kingjohn

Got big y today :Smile: 
E-s10483 
(sefhardi/romaniote branch of e-m84)

----------


## Duarte

Congratulations KingJohn. In the ytree Yfull it corresponds to the branch E-Y62418. I’m very happy for you.

----------


## kingjohn

> Congratulations KingJohn. In the ytree Yfull it corresponds to the branch E-Y62418. I’m very happy for you.


Thanks durate :Smile: 
Yes wim co-administrator
In e3b project 
Looked at my big y results 
And say that i am with the first turkish jew you see in yfull.. we both e-s10483 + but e-s20057-
So results very interesting that why i say that my line coud be romaniot more than sefhardi
As the e-y141399 branch is realy the sefhardi one ( as all members under it have known 
sefhardi ancestery)
I want to upload my vcf file to yfull but computer
Doing problem so maybe in the next few days i will do it .


P.s
Still it was more expected ( given my mizrahi surname )that i would fall under the other branch under e-y60961 called
e-y125227 who have mizrahi and a palestinian member
So it was a surprise for me that i am more related to sefhardi families  :Shocked:

----------


## Flann Fina

Congratulations!

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> Got big y today
> E-s10483 
> (sefhardi/romaniote branch of e-m84)


Congrats kingjohn. I think I am eventually going to have to go ahead and do the Big Y!

----------


## Duarte

When you can, @Kingjohn, check, in a close-up, the possible matches location of your yDNA haplogroup in the link below disclosed by @Flann Fina in a Eupedia thread (next I post a single screenshot):

https://phylogeographer.com/scripts/heatmap.php




> *For those who may have missed it, Hunter Provyn and Thomas Krahn (of YSEQ) have recently released a YDNA Heat Map. It’s based on YFull’s tree, so when you enter your subclade keep that in mind. Just use the subclade designation. For example: Z140* 
> 
> 
> *Y Heatmap*
> A Relative Frequency Map for Y Haplogroups
> Developed by Hunter Provyn and Thomas Krahn
> 
> I can’t post links at this point but if you Google: Y Heatmap Hunter Provyn, you should find it.

----------


## kingjohn

> When you can, @Kingjohn, check, in a close-up, the possible matches location of your yDNA haplogroup in the link below disclosed by @Flann Fina in a Eupedia thread (next I post a single screenshot):
> https://phylogeographer.com/scripts/heatmap.php


Thanks durate for this informative map  :Good Job: 
It nice to see locations of not only e-s10483
Derived samples geographically
But also of parllel branch e-by25647 derived samples  :Thinking: 
( now i can see thanks to you that the iraqi jew from baghdad and the palestinian from samaria
I feal the bible  :Laughing: 


P.s
Today i uploaded the big y vcf file to yfull
It will take few more days for there anlaysis
And than for my sample to appear in yfull tree

 :Laughing:

----------


## kingjohn

> Congrats kingjohn. I think I am eventually going to have to go ahead and do the Big Y!


you should go on it :Smile: 
i would say wait for sale 
but unfortuntely i don't believe ftdna would reduce there price in future ( in significant number like 100$ less ) .....  :Rolleyes: 
which is a bummer becuase poor areas and poor people couldn't go on this test ........  :Thinking: 
there are other options to consider like yseq this german company is good
https://www.yseq.net/

although also not cheep .....


p.s
but yes in the long run big y- 700 is the best option 
to keep up with changes in your y haplogroup tree

----------


## CrazyDonkey

Big Y-700:

I2a - Isles Sc-Ire branch

M223 > M284 > L126 > S7753 > Y4751 > Y31615 > Y31616 (Terminal Haplogroup)

----------


## Iberian64

Y=r-l51, mtdna= j1b1a

----------


## AlfonsoVIII

R-A8053 => A8051 => FGC37100.

It's the haplotype of Clan Sinclair / St.Claire of Herdmanston (Scotland). Found also in members of Clans Forrester and Crawford. Possibily of Germanic/Scandinavian origin.

----------


## Archangel Michael

Mine is; I2a1b

----------


## RVBlake

R1a - L664 - YP943

----------


## JrTAlexie

FTDNA Big Y700 updated my haplogroup from P-BY49600 to P-FT346.....No Matches as of today.

----------


## Sigma

Mine is J2b2

----------


## celtiberian-II

My Y hg: J-L26

----------


## Galaxy Overlord

You should compare this poll with the "What is your Y haplogroup? poll" to determine proportional outliers.

----------


## MickCol

R1b-L21 -DF13 …. I think?! (LivingDna) :- R1b1b2a1a2f ?

Morleydna predictor :- R1b1a2a1a2c

so uncertain! Lol

----------


## Gilgamesh

E-y138701* (e-by4610*)

----------


## R4TB

CTS241 to date

----------


## MickCol

My uncertainty hasn’t gone completely but I appear to have worked out that my sub clade is Z17911 -
R1b1a1b1a2c1a2a3b…. From Mytrueancestry it says it very close to the clan MacPherson ? Don’t know any links as my paternal family is in Lancashire and my maternal is all southern/ south-eastern…. Interesting anyway…

----------


## Astur_Cantabri

R1b-Z214. Originated in Franco-Cantabrian region 800-750BCE

----------


## Bimi

I-A8689 here, or I-Y11949 on YFull.
No ancient samples.
On 23andme its I-L1287 with a fruequency of 1/13000.
Anyone got I-L1287 on 23andme or LivingDNA?

----------


## Pacha

My Y-haplogroup is R1b

----------


## Rico33

G1 something something...
It was tested by relative. And no, I have no Jewish ancestry as far as I know.

----------


## I_too_am_I2

I2 (I-L161 Isles)

----------


## Centaur053

Hi All! At me is R1b. R-M269-P310,311,312-U152-Z56(R-BY3544) - Z43(B-Y60904). Best regards from Poland / Szczecin!

----------


## MickCol

I am from England and apparently I am R1b-m269….have P312 as well …but i suppose lots of people have the same….

----------


## Centaur053

Hi Mick! My ID on YFull.com is a YF06301, please check this. :) Yours ancestors are ItaloCeltic too ?

----------


## 中国韭菜

Haplogroup O，maybe

----------


## Fanex

Hello,I'm new around here.I take Living DNA test I am an I1a Y haplogroup and an H13a1 Mt haplogroup.
A pretty unusual Y haplo for Romania, unfortunately they don't say much more.

----------


## kingjohn

> Hello,I'm new around here.I take Living DNA test I am an I1a Y haplogroup and an H13a1 Mt haplogroup.
> A pretty unusual Y haplo for Romania, unfortunately they don't say much more.


Maybe goth ... :Thinking: 
Only big y can be more specific 
And than upload to yfull and see where you stand 
In the i1a tree....  :Smile: 
I also recomend you to join an i1a project 
Usually adminstrators of such project can help you

----------


## SuhilS

I1 L22 here.

----------


## kmak

> I1 L22 here.


Its very rare for Caucasians.

----------


## PaulH01

Hi everyone - first post!

Mine is J1-L818

known fatherline: 

father England
his father moved to England about 1914 from Radomyshl UKR, married an English woman, took her surname, became UK citizen.
his father probably also Ashkenazi from Radomyshl UKR, nothing really known before that, but lots of DNA 'cousins' in Pale of Settlement area, a few west of this too.

----------


## Nichole93

Hi my paternal haplogroup is R-Z30. Does that mean I'm German? I've heard that several times.

----------


## skoal

> Hi my paternal haplogroup is R-Z30. Does that mean I'm German? I've heard that several times.



R-Z30 is subclade of R-U106(germanic).

----------


## skoal

R1a. but my clade is S23592. Z93>Z94>Z2124>Z2125>S23592.

only positive Z93 +, all negative european R1a branchs.

----------


## Robotnick

R1b-U152. 
Recently confirmed for Z56 clade. Awaiting further results.

German paternal ancestry, suspected Rhineland Palatinate region.

----------


## Vallicanus

Confirmed as R-Z36-A7967.

----------


## boilermeschew827

Confirmed R1a>Z280>L365>FT2484, should be a new branch in the future (I think). 

Out of Pomerania, my paternal line came from Danzig (Gdansk).

----------


## RVBlake

R1a>L-664>R-YP943

----------


## Gedzo

E-v13>>> E-ft186965

----------


## ArmandoR1b

So R1b, I2, and E are the three largest groups. Which subclade of E is the most common? V13?

----------

